# When to put kids with the herd?



## JEarp

Have twin, now wethers, that are 8 weeks old. I've kept them and momma separate from my other goats. At what age should i move them with the rest of my does and a wether? They are all Nigerian Dwarfs except for one very sweet Alpine.

Judy


----------



## Tayet

I'm a freak about it after one year where a mom killed some of my babies, so I keep them separate for about a week, then together at daytime and separate at night with mom for around two months and then I put them all together. But I also have the time and the space to keep them apart and I realize that this tactic isn't for everyone!


----------



## Jessica84

8 weeks is about when I put with the herd unless I run out of room then they go a little earlier.


----------



## ksalvagno

You can always try them during the day and see how it goes. Also make sure they have a way to get away and hide under something if need be.


----------



## kbrenton92

I actually haven't been very co sistant on this in my own backyard with the herd. The first year I had two does who gave birth 4 days apart. I had to make two kidding pens, one in each their own pasture, and then I have a third pasture. So for a week I kept a mom and babies in their pasture during the day for about a week, then let them play together for a few hours everyday, and finally when they were both at least two weeks old they lived together. But still kept everybody inside at night for a month. And this last set of twins I had I intended to do the same thing but those stinkers snuck out of the kidding pen during the night and left mom trapped! Luckily the rest of the herd was in the pasture so they weren't alone. So after a couple days of that I just said fine! Go live out there! So they were only 3 weeks old at the most when I put everyone together (now is a herd of 7) lol they couldnt be happier! But just as long as mom and babies get to bond enough so they know who's who. Then I would say youre ok. Even the goat who has never been a mom is protective of the babies. So that makes me happy


----------



## happybleats

if the kids are with mom, we allow all the kids to run together with the herd...if we have bottle babies we introduce them slowly...during the day when we can keep watch..then in a pen at night...until they have established themselves as part of the herd and Im sure they wont be kicked out of the barn...I have a great group of ladies that are pretty good about taking in newbies...Start by let them spend the day with the herd where you can keep watch...go from there...if mom has been out of the herd all this time...then she too will need to be reintroduced


----------



## HoosierShadow

We typically keep ours separated for about a week or two depending. If we have triplets we usually give them about 1 1/2-2 weeks away from the others. We have a small herd so we can do that. Usually, once baby is getting around really well, knows mom, and mom is doing very well with them, then we'll slowly introduce them to the herd for a little while each day. 
You basically want the babies to be able to get away from anyone that might try to hurt them. Even the sweetest goats can become the meanest goats to babies that don't belong to them.
Our sweetest doe who isn't real mean to other babies can still be pretty moody at times.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I give them about two weeks, if I have multiple does kidding, then I put all the does and their kids back in the doe pen, it minimizes fighting and does aggression toward other kids. If they are weak kids, then I wait until they are about 3 weeks.

If the kids seem to be really strong, then I will let them and their mom go back with the does at 4-7 days.


----------



## MsScamp

If I'm kidding in warm weather, the kids are literally born into the herd. I do not use kidding pens, I do not separate kidding does. I do, however, separate aggressive does from timid does as best I can. If I'm doing winter kidding then the does go into kidding pens when they are ready to kid. They are separated with their kids for anywhere from 48 to 96 hours, then are kicked back out with the herd. So far I've never had a problem with a doe hurting or killing another doe's kids.


----------

